# Pflueger $25 Rebate



## Jim (Feb 18, 2018)

Pflueger is offering a $25 rebate on its reels for a limited time. Presidents are very good reels for the money.

https://basspro.scene7.com/is/content/BassPro/%21Product%20Images/999_PDF/rebate_/rebate_PfluegerReelAndFenwickRod25DollarCashBack0201_08142018_33621.pdf


----------



## Popeye (Feb 18, 2018)

That form says you need to purchase a reel AND a rod.


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2018)

crap! :LOL2: 
Thanks for the heads up! Next time....finish coffee first.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 18, 2018)

Just another excuse to buy a new rod though. As if most of us need an excuse...


----------

